# SiriusXM marine



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

Does anyone use SiriusXM marine?

I'm guessing most people see it as overkill for a skiff and are using weather apps on their phone?

However, in Florida bay you lose reception quite quickly and when you do get reception it can be poor and slow. SiriusXM marine also seems to provide a better set of features and it's more convenient to have them right on the main display.

Unfortunately it's not compatible with my Humminbird Solix 10, but I'm looking for ways around this.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Imago said:


> Does anyone use SiriusXM marine?


I have it. It's not worth it for me. Plus it's $275 for two years and the stupid module is like $450. Most of the time in Louisiana you have pretty good visibility. It's not like being back in the mangroves where you may not be able to see the horizon.

It's fun to look at and it will impress your friends.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Does it have the streaming music service? Is Howard included?


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

yobata said:


> Does it have the streaming music service? Is Howard included?


You can get the music service through the same unit, but it's an additional cost. I've got it already in my vehicle. Not a bad service and reasonable price. The marine service is expensive, presumably as it's mostly aimed at professionals and people with bigger boats where money isn't an issue.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Imago said:


> The marine service is expensive


It's $12/month for weather if you buy a full year. 

It's the same weather map that's in some vehicles. It's shows weather in 1 square kilometer units so there is not much detail. It will start making a bunch of noise if something is headed in your direction. The 5 day forecast is more or less useless for inshore and if you're a fan of grown men playing children's games, it has live sports scores.


----------



## Imago (Aug 9, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> It's $12/month for weather if you buy a full year.
> 
> It's the same weather map that's in some vehicles. It's shows weather in 1 square kilometer units so there is not much detail. It will start making a bunch of noise if something is headed in your direction. The 5 day forecast is more or less useless for inshore and if you're a fan of grown men playing children's games, it has live sports scores.


The versions I've seen have had quite detailed, and up to date (every 3 minutes I'm told), plots of rainfall and lightning strikes, which is probably what is most useful to me. I'm looking to avoid storms. Basically they get the same information available on weather apps. It's really about availability over the satellite system. I agree the weather forecasts are probably less useful.

However there is an issue that the output is dependant on software from the display unit, so there is variation from display to display. This is why it's not compatible with any display. What are you viewing it on?

I didn't know you could get the weather in a car. I haven't seen that in mine. Is it an add on? Maybe not compatible with all vehicles. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Spike.985 (Apr 13, 2016)

I run across Lake Borgne almost every weekend where there is no cell service. It is a game changer for me. Well worth it if you frequent areas of no cell service in the summer. Even if you have to change your unit. If you do I would go simrad


----------

